# Warum es Forentrolle gibt =)



## RedPaprika (11. Februar 2011)

Trolle, also Menschen, die unflätige oder beleidigende Kommentare - hier wie auf allen anderen Community-Plattformen auch - posten, 
sind im Kern überwiegend Menschen mit einem Defizit an Zuwendung, sprich Aufmerksamkeit. 
Ich will nicht näher darauf eingehen, worin dieses Defizit seine Ursache hat, es sind meist unverarbeitete Kindheitserfahrungen.

Es ist wichtig zu verstehen, dass Menschen mit einer derartigen Störung verzweifelt auf der Suche nach Aufmerksamkeit sind. 
Dahinter steckt eigentlich ein grosses Bedürfnis nach liebevoller Zuwendung. 
Liebevolle Zuwendung hat einen emotionalen Charakter. Wird diese Wahrnehmung aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht durch Aussenden positiv liebevoller Signale erreicht,
dann macht die Psyche etwas anderes um eine analoge Intensität zu erreichen. 
Denn es geht letztlich nur noch um emotionale Intensität. Einfach gesagt: Wenn ich eure Liebe nicht bekomme, dann nehme ich euren Hass.

Die emotionale Intensität wird von Trollen erreicht, indem sie sich Leute suchen, 
bei denen sie Chancen sehen, sie durch Provokation ebenfalls in einen emotional reaktiven Zustand zu bringen.
Meist wird dies angetestet und dann bei Erfolg intensiviert. Die Mittel sind dabei, je nach Schwere der Störung des "Trolls", nahezu unbegrenzt.
Für die Psyche entsteht durch die Reaktion ein Lustgewinn, da Erfolgshandlungen beim Ausgleichsversuch eines frühkindlich manifestierten
Defizites "Belohnungssubstanzen" im Gehirn freisetzen.
Diese Ausschüttung wiederum führt dazu, den Vorgang zu wiederholen und zu verstärken, ahnlich einem Suchtverhalten.

Was ist folglich die sinnvollste Reaktion, wenn man sich dem Angriff eines Trolls ausgesetzt sieht und weitere Interaktion vermeiden möchte? 
Richtig, man kann ihm die emotional intensive Reaktion verweigern und damit vermeiden, 
sein Belohnungssystem zu aktivieren bzw. zu stützen. Mit einfach Worten: Man kann ihm die Aufmerksamkeit versagen. 
Dann wird er sich schnell jemand anderen suchen, wo er seinen Kick leichter bekommen kann.

Öffentliche Diskussionen über den Troll und sein Verhalten, die auch noch emotional geführt werden, sind genau das, 
was er sucht und was ihn nährt.
Denn hier sieht er sich die angestrebte Hauptrolle in einer Gruppe von Menschen spielen und geniesst die maximal mögliche Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## WhiteSeb (11. Februar 2011)

Mit diesem Thread gibst du ihnen aber Aufmerksamkeit...
Ahh, verstehe, du willst sie wie die Fliegen ins Licht locken und dann *päng* ... passiert iwas xD

Hmmm, dachte, jetzt kommt iwas lustiges, aber das ganze is eher ernst zu nehmen.
Aber stimmt schon, was du da beschreibst.

Aber worauf genau willst du hinaus?


----------



## Derulu (11. Februar 2011)

Psychologiestudium im 4. Semester  ?

Don't feed the Troll...da ist ja doch etwas Wahres dran^^


----------



## Kooki (11. Februar 2011)

Sie sind bereits unter uns ...


----------



## Technocrat (11. Februar 2011)

RedPaprika schrieb:


> Wenn ich eure Liebe nicht bekomme, dann nehme ich euren Hass.



Von mir bekommen Trolle weder Liebe noch Haß, bloß Verachtung.


----------



## Pitysplash (11. Februar 2011)

RedPaprika schrieb:


> Trolle, also Menschen, die unflätige oder beleidigende Kommentare - hier wie auf allen anderen Community-Plattformen auch - posten,
> sind im Kern überwiegend Menschen mit einem Defizit an Zuwendung, sprich Aufmerksamkeit.
> Ich will nicht näher darauf eingehen, worin dieses Defizit seine Ursache hat, es sind meist unverarbeitete Kindheitserfahrungen.



Das kann durchaus ein Grund sein, ich würde es aber nicht ausschließlich darauf beschränken. Da das Internet Anonym ist trauen sich hier einige mehr, als vll im RL und nutzen das entsprechend aus, um evtl auch das eigene Selbstbewusstsein zu stärken.



RedPaprika schrieb:


> Es ist wichtig zu verstehen, dass Menschen mit einer derartigen Störung verzweifelt auf der Suche nach Aufmerksamkeit sind.
> Dahinter steckt eigentlich ein grosses Bedürfnis nach liebevoller Zuwendung.


Oder aber sie verspüren eine ungemeine Genugtuung andere Leute zu flamen, um selber (wie im RL?) nicht am Ende der Nahrungskette zu stehen.



RedPaprika schrieb:


> Öffentliche Diskussionen über den Troll und sein Verhalten, die auch noch emotional geführt werden, sind genau das,
> was er sucht und was ihn nährt.


Und du fütterst ihn hier gerade Kugelrund


----------



## MoccaCafee (11. Februar 2011)

Nix gegen Trolle Maaaaan


----------



## MasterCrain (11. Februar 2011)

90% der Trolle sind Menschen, die glauben, dass was sie schreiben voll lustig ist. Die anderen 10% haben einfach unglaubliche Langeweile


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (11. Februar 2011)

Posts über trollposts sind genauso sinnlos, eher noch schlimmer

sie geben ihnen aufmerksamkeit und suchen sie selber verzweifelt


----------



## Gundelchen (11. Februar 2011)

Viel schlimmer als Trolle sind inzwischen die vielen selbst ernannten Forensheriffs, die jeden 2. Foreneintrag als Trolling brandmarken. Das ist zur übelsten Forenbelästigung geworden.


----------



## Kaffeekannenlooter (11. Februar 2011)

Finde den Text durchaus schön geschrieben und auch passend bzg einiger Zeitgenossen. Spricht eben ein Thema an das man seeeehr weit fortführen kann, da WoW ein super Querschnitt der Gesellschaft ist.

Immer wieder schön das sich einige auch trauen in einem Forum wie diesem solche Überlegungen mit anderen zu teilen. Danke für die Mühen. 

MfG


P.S: 
Zitat:"Viel schlimer als Trolle sind inzwischen die vielen selbst ernannten Forensheriffs, die jeden 2. Foreneintrag als Trolling brandmarken. Das ist zur übelsten Forenbelästigung geworden."

Wie wahr, wie wahr... würde man sich daran halten, könnte Buffed den Forenteil gleich ganz dicht machen.^^
Jedes Thema gab es nämlich schon ... und? Die Welt dreht sich auch weiter und wer von den Sufu-Schreiern liest selber schon Threads von vor 3 Jahren? Da sieht doch keiner ihre nutzlosen flames..


----------



## Tikume (11. Februar 2011)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/178331-heros-zu-schwer/page__p__2967299__fromsearch__1&#entry2967299


----------



## Stevesteel (11. Februar 2011)

Ich würde gerne weiterlesen, aber schon der erste absolut sinnbefreite Satz hindert mich daran.


----------



## Shasta (11. Februar 2011)

Hier scheint niemand ne Ahnung zu haben, was "troll" bedeutet, vor allem der TE nicht.


----------



## Firun (11. Februar 2011)

Und was hat das mit WOW zu tun ?

Habs mal verschoben vielleicht darf es ja noch ein bisschen offen bleiben...


----------



## madmurdock (11. Februar 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> http://forum.buffed....1&#entry2967299



Das ist ja kein Trollen, sondern nur das Frustablassen eines nicht so guten Spielers, wo er Bestätigung suchte, dass er nicht alleine so denkt.

Zum Thema an sich. Den Ausspruch "Don't feed the troll." gibt es schon länger. Du hast also nicht unbedingt sooo die bahnbrechende Entdeckung gemacht, sondern die Problematik nur ein wenig veranschaulicht, aber..... wozu? Es wird immer wieder Leute geben, die den spammenden Spinner nicht ignorieren und auf ihn eingehen, sei es um sich über ihn auf eloquente Art lustig zu machen und OT sich mit anderen Forenusern nicht auf den Thread eingehend über was anderes zu unterhalten, ihn zu belehren, oder auf sein "Trolling" einzugehen.

Wenn man nicht konsequent die Leute, die es nicht ignorieren, bannen würde, bis nur noch die Leute da wären, die nie auf einen Troll eingehen würden, ändert sich halt auch nichts. Aber das haette zur Konsequenz, dass

1. Das Forum ziemlich leer geraeumt sein wird
2. man so "neue Trolle" zuechtet.


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. Februar 2011)

RedPaprika schrieb:


> Ich will nicht näher darauf eingehen, worin dieses Defizit seine Ursache hat, es sind meist unverarbeitete Kindheitserfahrungen.



Jo, nichts ist bequemer als monokausale Erklärungsversuche, am besten dann noch an den juvenilen Haaren herbeigezogen.

Den von dir beschiebenen Typus gibt es sicher auch, wobei ich den Fokus auf das Wörtchen auch richten möchte.

Reine Albernheit oder Grenzen austesten können auch der Grund sein. Oder einfach das Ausleben von bestimmten Tabus im kühlen Schatten der Annonymität. Ganz ohne mit vollen Lungen aufgepusteten psychologischen Hintergrund.

Ich denke mir mal, der Grund warum du den Thread erstellt hast, ist ein ungesundes Defizit an Anerkennung, dass du damit zu kompensieren versuchst, in dem du populärwissenschaftliche Artikel in dafür ungeeigneten Foren ertsellst.

Was hälst du davon


----------



## Beckenblockade (11. Februar 2011)

tl;dr: Don't feed the troll

Ich fänds herrlich ironisch, wenn der Threadersteller diesen Text selber mühsam getippt und nicht nur von iwo kopiert hätte.


----------



## Grushdak (11. Februar 2011)

Werter TE aka Kitzuina ... 

Du hinterfragst Dich?
Ist das der erste erkennbare Schritt zur Besserung? 

greetz


----------



## Firun (11. Februar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> im kühlen Schatten der Annonymität.




*Hust* der was bitte?  XD


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. Februar 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> *Hust* der was bitte? XD



Selbstverständlich weiss ich, dass das Anonymität heisst.

Es war mir nur für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde entfallen.
Unglücklicherweise war dieser Sekundenbruchteil deckungsgleich mit dem Zeitraum, in dem ich dieses Wort getippt habe.
Diese äußerst selten auftretende Koinzidenz hat vermutlich die "Herz aus Gold" ein gutes Stück vorangebracht"


----------



## Firun (11. Februar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich weiss ich, dass das Anonymität heisst.
> 
> Es war mir nur für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde entfallen.
> Unglücklicherweise war dieser Sekundenbruchteil deckungsgleich mit dem Zeitraum, in dem ich dieses Wort getippt habe.
> Diese äußerst selten auftretende Koinzidenz hat vermutlich die "Herz aus Gold" ein gutes Stück vorangebracht"



Ach sorry, auf die Schreibweise wollte ich gar nicht hinaus, eher auf was anderes.


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. Februar 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Ach sorry, auf die Schreibweise wollte ich gar nicht hinaus, eher auf was anderes.



Meine Füsse fühlen etwas langes rundes nachgiebiges unter sich...was mag es wohl sein?
Oh verdammt, es ist der Schlauch auf dem ich steh.......hä?


Oder wolltest du auf den Umstand hinweisen, dass man gar nicht so anonym ist, wie man sich das so denkt?

Die richtige Formulierung wäre dann folgerichtig: " Im Schatten der vermeindlichen Anonymität"


----------



## Firun (11. Februar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Oder wolltest du auf den Umstand hinweisen, dass man gar nicht so anonym ist, wie man sich das so denkt?




Jackpot 

du hast eine Verwarnung Frei XD  das war ein Witz..natürlich


----------



## Shackal (11. Februar 2011)

Gundelchen schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer als Trolle sind inzwischen die vielen selbst ernannten Forensheriffs, die jeden 2. Foreneintrag als Trolling brandmarken. Das ist zur übelsten Forenbelästigung geworden.



Jop die snd heute schon schlimmer als die Trolle selber aber mir ist in letzter zeit kein Troll in Buffed aufgefallen udn wenn einer andere Meinung ist sollte er mal inet suchmachiene bemühn was ein forentroll ist


----------



## Petersburg (11. Februar 2011)

RedPaprika schrieb:


> Es ist wichtig zu verstehen, dass Menschen mit einer derartigen Störung verzweifelt auf der Suche nach Aufmerksamkeit sind.



Da frag ich mich doch, ob du mit diesem Thread nicht auch einfach Aufmerksamkeit haben willst


----------



## Falathrim (11. Februar 2011)

> The oft-abused term "troll" has, over the past few decades, evolved for some into an ideology with a distinct methodology. Seen by many as "Internet Eugenics" - ridding the tubes of idiots, people who take themselves too seriously, bloggers and the like. Others even go to the extent of idealising it to the point of qualifying the likes of Socrates as such; clearly outreaching from the more common consensus that trolling as we understand it originated on the Internet. However you see it, trolling has become omnipresent on the Internet; for the better and the worse.
> 
> 
> *Trolling usually consists of posting content that is intended to spark up a Flame War, Shitstorm, Internet fallout and the like, mainly for the entertainment of the Troll and his/her "friends"* (...)
> ...


 
Quelle: Encyclopedia Dramatica






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_eOC1vLWi4s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Auf gut Deutsch: Trolls sind nicht ausschließlich flamende Kiddies, sondern auch Menschen wie der TE, die ins Forum posten um andere Leute aus der Reserve zu locken


----------



## Soramac (11. Februar 2011)

Ich weiss doch, dass dieser Thread gezielt gegen mich gerichtet ist!


----------



## EisblockError (11. Februar 2011)

OP ist selbst ein Troll, hat den Text geklaut!


----------



## Sugarwarlock (12. Februar 2011)

>> LINK << sagt alles oder?


----------

